# Systemressourcen reichen nicht aus



## Marja (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Ich möchte in PhotoImpact unter Plugin, den Texturizer verwenden, er erscheint in PI, doch erhalte ich immer folgende Meldung:
"Kann bestimmten Plugin nicht ausführen. Die Systemressourcen reichen evtl.nicht aus". Ich habe Windows XP und PI-XL. 
Nachdem ich meine PC aufgerüstet habe, funktioniert der Texturizer nicht mehr. Ich habe jetzt 0,99 GB RAM Arbeitsspeicher. Die Versuche mit dem virituellen Speicher, ihn mal ziemlich nach unten (min100MB) zu setzen, hat auch nichts gebracht. 
Wie müßte der Virit.Speicher eigentlich bei fast 1 GB eingestellt sein? Ich habe allerdings auch schon gehört, daß speziell mit WindowsXP diese Konflikte gerne auftreten.
Wäre schön, wenn ich die Sache lösen könnte. Vielen Dank für eine Antwort. LG, Marja


----------



## Radhad (21. Juli 2004)

Der virtuelle Arbeitsspeicher bezieht sich nicht nur auf den RAM sondern auch auf die größe der Partition und in welcher Abhängigkeit dies steht zu der Software die du benutzt.  Bei1024 MB RAM  stehen dir ca. 700 MB zur Verfügung (256 MB für WinXP und der Rest für Hintergrundprogramme). Eigentlich sollten schätzungsweise 500MB bis 1024 MB reichen.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Marja (21. Juli 2004)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Bezieht sich der Wert von 700MB RAM auf den minimalen Wert im virituellen Arbeitsspeicher? Dann würde ich mal die Werte übernehmen und sehen, obs hinhaut. 
Die Größe der Partition bezieht sich wohl auf die Software, die sich insgesamt auf dem PC befindet. Nun sieht es bei mir folgendermaßen aus, ich habe zwei Bildprogramme auf Laufwerkt C, da hab ich aber noch über 20 GB Freiraum. Auf Laufwerk G (externes Laufwerk): sind auch zwei Bildprogramme und Poser 4 drauf, aber der Freiraum beträgt noch ca. 70 GB. 
Danke für deine Hilfe. LG, Marja


----------



## Radhad (21. Juli 2004)

Die 700 MB Ram beziehen sich auf die verfügbare Anzahl bei 1024 MB (1GB RAM). Versuch mal mit den Werten 500MB minimum und 800 MB maximum, vielleicht läuft es dann ja schon.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Marja (21. Juli 2004)

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, leider ist das Problem noch nicht gelöst. Naja, macht nichts. Morgen kommt mal jemand vorbei, weil ich auch noch einige andere Dinge i.Sachen PC habe. Schönen Tag noch! LG Marja


----------



## Radhad (21. Juli 2004)

Kein Problem, das ist das einzige was mir dazu eingefallen ist... Ich hoffe derjenige kann den Fehler beheben.


MfG Radhad


----------

